

Review: 4 powerline kits step in when Wi-Fi fails - tanglesome
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2969705/network-hardware-solutions/review-4-powerline-kits-step-in-when-wi-fi-fails.html

======
mariuolo
What's wrong with cables?

